# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Tim Donnelly (CA Governor)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Tim Donnelly
*Office Sought:* Governor of California 
*Website:* http://www.electtimdonnelly.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCol...BsadCYjiTnwX5Q


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: CA
District: na
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## dannno

bump, let's do this.

Ben Swann Interview:

http://benswann.com/exclusive-interv...rnia-governor/


Cons: Attacked Hindu GOP Primary opponent Neel Kashkari and accused him of wanting to instate Sharia Law (not in the Ben Swann interview, I read it in my local paper)

Pros: Good for business in CA

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## Brian4Liberty

He's the real Tea Party candidate. Probably our best option in this race. He definitely is not "establishment" in any way.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> bump, let's do this.
> 
> Ben Swann Interview:
> 
> http://benswann.com/exclusive-interv...rnia-governor/
> 
> Pros: Good for business in CA


He's the real deal. He knows all of the liberty talking points.

This is another proxy battle between the establishment and the liberty/Tea Party. Very unlikely to unseat Governor Moonbeam, but it's a proxy battle nonetheless. If Kashkari wins, it will be national headlines.

The headlines won't be "Goldman Sachs insider Neel Kashkari, who gave out TARP funds to his buddies, wins California Primary".

It will be "Moderate, establishment Republicans win another key battle".

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Cons: Attacked Hindu GOP Primary opponent Neel Kashkari and accused him of wanting to instate Sharia Law (not in the Ben Swann interview, I read it in my local paper)


Come on, spin and propaganda.

That POS Kashkari played the race card.

Here's the full story:




> Kashkari accused his opponent of having "managed to denigrate Latinos, African Americans, Jews, Muslims, Hindus,” prompting loud boos from the mostly pro-Donnelly crowd. Kashkari warned that if Republicans alienated those groups, “we are not going to win another election, period.”
> 
> Donnelly, who has been leading Kashkari in public opinion polls, brushed off accusations of racial insensitivity: “*The only colors I care about are red, white and blue.*"
> 
> But he did not back away from his attempts to link Kashkari to Islamic law, or sharia, noting that while at the Treasury, *Kashkari participated in a conference on understanding the Islamic code*.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/politic...htmlstory.html

----------


## dannno

> Come on, spin and propaganda.
> 
> That POS Kashkari played the race card.
> 
> Here's the full story:


So you think Kashkari wants to impose Sharia on California because he participated in that conference or that it is a reasonable view to espouse?

I mean, I'll still probably vote for him since his foreign policy is of little consequence as Governor and I don't even know what his foreign policy is, but that wreaks of the slime neo-conservatives threw up all over their constituents after 9/11.

I haven't heard him say anything specific about race, although I'm guessing I disagree with him on immigration, again, I'll likely still vote for him.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So you think Kashkari wants to impose Sharia on California because he participated in that conference or that it is a reasonable view to espouse?


Probably not. But my point is that the whole thing originated with discussion of Kashkari attending a Sharia Law conference. It wasn't some kind of ignorant statement where Muslim was confused with Hindu.

And why would a Bush Admin Treasury Department official go to a Sharia Law conference? To be sensitive to Sharia monetary policy? To know which words to avoid (usury)? To adapt US law so that it is Sharia compliant? Inquiring minds might want to know.

I don't think anyone believes that Kashkari is Muslim. Does anyone believe that Matt Bevin is a cock-fighting aficionado? Apparently that was such a valid argument that it was repeated on every major network.




> I mean, I'll still probably vote for him since his foreign policy is of little consequence as Governor and I don't even know what his foreign policy is, but that wreaks of the slime neo-conservatives threw up all over their constituents after 9/11.


I'll agree, I am not a fan of Islam or Muslim bashing. On the other hand, I know talking about the danger of Islam, especially from a Christian perspective, is a popular subject. I am constantly telling people that you can't make gross generalizations, and that there are plenty of good, ordinary Muslims, just like Christians. It certainly isn't only a neoconservative thing, although they love to manipulate people with it.




> I haven't heard him say anything specific about race...


Neither have I. Why would I be suspicious of that? Because Kashkari has inferred it? Now why would Kashkari appeal to these groups that Kashkari listed (Latinos, African Americans, Jews, Muslims, Hindus)? Is it because Kashkari would be more like a Democrat? Or is he trying to play the race card to his advantage?

Oh, and Kashkari left out Asians. Does he have something against them? Will he not appeal to Asians? Maybe Kashkari just slipped up. Must be an honest mistake.

And here's Donnelly and his family:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> This is another proxy battle between the establishment and the liberty/Tea Party. Very unlikely to unseat Governor Moonbeam, but it's a proxy battle nonetheless. If Kashkari wins, it will be national headlines.


Karl Rove makes it clear, the Proxy battle is on:




> In a bizarre attempt to maintain control of the Republican Party in California, Karl Rove’s hubris is beginning to take on almost paranoid features as he insists that if the Tea Party favorite — Tim Donnelly — wins the gubernatorial primary, it will tarnish all Republicans everywhere.
> ...
> This paranoia is reaching scary proportions as Rove, Condoleeza Rice and Mitt Romney all came out to support — Neel Kashkari — who is the top GOP competitor against Donnelly in the primary. In my view, Kashkari’s record could only qualify him as a “DIRC” — Democrat in Republican Clothing...
> ...
> http://www.redstate.com/diary/westco...natorial-race/

----------


## RandallFan

The Republicans should be looking to peel off Asian voters on quotas.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

